#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  osha و رمضـان بيجمعنـا

## boukybouky

اليوم معنا شخصية غالية جداً عندي و لهذا كان يجب اتكلم عنها اولاً قبل ان أبدأ معها اللقاء...
شخصية من فريق أصدقائي المقربين رغم إختلافي معها في بعض الأحيان إلا انه لا يسعني إلا أن احبها ....
و اليوم اقل لها...أشهد الله أني أحبك فيه

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أهلاً و مرحباً بك osha معنا في رمضان بيجمعنا
و كل عام و انت و الأسرة الكريمة بخير أعاده الله علينا جميعاً باليمن و البركات
و لا تتصوري مقدار سعادتي بقبولك هذا اللقاء معي فكم تمنيت عودتك الجميلة إلينا
و بشرة خير نتمنى عودة البقية ان شاء الله كي تكتمل فرحتنا 

شكرا ياريهام على المقدمة الجميلة دي وانا كمان نصف سعيدة اني ارجع نصف عودة للمنتدى وربنا يسهل في النصف الاخر ان شاء الله

و كما ترين فنحن نتكلم عن التجمع و لمة الأهل و الأقارب و الأصدقاء في شهر البركة 
ماذا تمثل لمة رمضان لـ osha و ليتك تكلمينا عن تجمعات رمضان و ذكرياتها معك 

اما عن رمضان ذكرياته كتيرة معايا جدا 

خاصة لما كنت صغيرة ونتجمع كلنا في بيت جدتي الله يرحمها وكنا بنعمل ازمة مرور في البيت برغم انه كبير جدا بس طبعا عيال بيجروا في كل مكان ومافيش حاجة بتفضل في مكانها وفيه مننا جعان والفطار على وشك

لما كبرت شوية وابتدت التجمعات تقل اصبح الفطار مع اسرتي له طقوس معينة 

ماما كانت تشغل الراديو على الشرق الاوسط عشان تسمع صوت الشيخ محمد رفعت وبابا الله يرحمه يصر انه يجيب البرنامج العام

وبعدين برامج بعد الافطار في الراديو زي فوازير آمال فهمي وبرامج نادية صالح ومنافسها عمر بطيشة 

والمسلسل بعد كده وطبعا اشهرهم الدنيا على جناح يمامة وبعدين كان يجي دور التليفزيون بقى وفوازير نيللي 

يعني لو قعدت احكي ممكن اقعد شهرين تلاتة 

نتوقف هنا وعلى رمضان الجاي لو ربنا احياني ان شاء الله اكمل باقي الذكريات

و لكي تكمل لمتنا الحلوة لا نستطيع ان ننسى المنتدى في هذا التجمع ...
على مدار عمر منتدى أبناء مصر هناك أعضاء رحلت و آخرى جديدة اشتركت و اعضاء بترحل و تعود و أعضاء رحلت دون عودة.... تحبِ رمضان يجمعك بمن هنا...؟؟ و لماذا؟

شلة الانس طبعا يارب يجمعنا على خير وفي رمضان يوم من الايام 
حنان وريهام (حضرتك طبعا )  وحمادو 
ربنا يخليكم ليا ويجمعنا على طول
يا رب يا أوشا  آللهم آمين و دايماً متجمعين في الخير متحابين في الله 
و هي فرصة جميلة كي أقل لحمادو و حنــان انهم وحشوني جداً
وحشني ردودنا مع بعض و تفاعلنا الجميل و لم و لن أفقد الأمل في تجمعنا من جديد مع بعض هنا كما تعودنا 

هل المراكز الإسلامية في الولايات المتحدة لها نشاطات في رمضان ؟؟ هل هناك اي تجمعات او ندوات تشعر الناس بجو رمضان؟ و صلاة القيام هل تتم جاعة في المراكز الإسلامية بدون اي معوقات او رفض من اي جهات؟

طبعا ليها نشاط كبير جدا بس عشان طبيعة رمضان هنا لان مافيش اي اجازات او مواعيد خاصة للعمل زي الدول العربية بيكون الوقت المحدد للانشطة محدود للغاية بس يوميا بتقام تراويح في كل المساجد وافطار جماعي وصلاة العيد غالبا بتقام في احد صالات الجيم في احد الجامعات هنا لان ساحة المسجد ممكن ماتسعش عدد المصلين خاصة ان المسلمين هنا بيحرصوا جدا على صلاة العيدين بشكل خاص

كمان فيه بعض مطاعم مسلمة بتعمل اكل على حسابهم وبتبيعه باسعار رمزية للمصلين والعائد بيروح للمسجد عشان التطوير وخلافه

وعلى خلاف الصورة اللي فيه بعض ناس مصدقاها وبتنشرها كمان السلطات هنا بتدعم الانشطة دي بشكل قوي جدا وكمان بيوفروا اماكن ركن سيارات زيادة للمصلين 

ومعلومة كمان في هذا الامر ان اي تبرع بيروح للجامع بيخصم من الضرائب مهما كان صغير ودا عشان الناس تتشجع انهم يتبرعوا لاماكن العبادة مش بس المساجد.

 osha  غيابك عن أبناء مصر طال.... الم تشتاقي إليه؟؟ 

زي ماقال حمادو مرة وكلمته وجعتني اوي اوي بس حسيتها بشكل عجيب

احب المنتدى وانا بره احسن ما اكرهه انا فيه 

ومش حازود اكتر من كده

ما هو أغرب موقف مر بك في المنتدى تتذكره دوماً و لا تنساه؟

المواقف كتيرة اوي ياريهام 

بس ماقدرش انسى لحمادو مرة كنت كتبت مشاركة في موضوع اوراق و اوراق اخرى و هو فهمها بشكل غير اللي كانت عليه 

بعتله رسالة وكنت فطسانة من الضحك و باقوله روح غير المشاركة ياتحفة راح قرا كويس وفهم وغير طبعا بس ضحكنا اوي عليها 

وكمان موضوعي انا وحنان (اللي انت مش بتحبيه ) اللي كنا متعودين نرفعه كل ست شهور و انا اهني حنان بوجودها في المنتدى 

وموقف تاني حصل في بداية تعارفي انا و حنان هي قالت حاجة في قاعة رأيك يهمني وانا دخلت هزرت معاها وقعدنا نتبادل الهزار على رفيع بيه العزايزي واللكنة الصعيدي لقينا احمد صلاح داخل يرش ميه وكل واحدة تلعب ادام بيتها 

اجمل ما في الذكريات انها ملكك تماما ماحدش حيقدر ولا يجسر ولا يفكر انه يسحبها منك مهما حاولوا يغيروا ويشوهوا الحقيقة تبقى الذكريات واضحة وجميلة وتنبيض بالحياة في في مواجهة موات حسي

سؤال تحبِ ان توجهيه لأحد الأعضاء او المشرفين فما هو و لمن؟

سؤال احب اوجهه لاسماء حبيبة قلبي ام احمد وياريت تجاوبني هنا ادام الناس وعلى رؤوس الاشهاد

ياترى سامحتيني اني زعلتك في يوم من الايام؟

في مساحة مفتوحة ماذا تحب ان تقول osha 

احب اقول لسين من الناس - لو الاسم مش حلو ممكن نخليه ص - العيل مراية اهله 

يعني ناخد بالنا كويس اوي من تصرفات عيالنا ادام الناس عشان كل المداري ورا الاقنعة بيسقط من اول  تصرف وقح من طفل

هؤلاء مجموعة من أعضاء المنتدى اكتبي سطر او سطرين بجانب كل اسم 

**Amira**
حبي نفسك شوية يااميرة - محدش بيكره نفسه بس كل واحد محتاج احيانا يدلل نفسه

**ابن البلد**
المرء على دين خليله فلينظر أحدكم من يخالل

**أم أحمد**
سامحيني

**شخص هو يعرف نفسه جيداًً **
تعقيد الامور مش هو الحل الحل في تبسيطها وعدم تعقب الاخرين بالمزعج والمعقد من الحديث 
ربما تعقب الذات قد يجدي حين لم ولن يجدي تعقب الاخرين

تربية الأبناء مشكلة العصر...الكل يتحدث عن صعوبة ذلك و عن تأثير الفضائيات و الغزو الفكري الذي يجعل السيطرة على سلوك الأبناء شئ عسير...كيف نربي أبناءنا  كي يكونوا نواة صالحة في المجتمع، ينفعوا أنفسهم و من حولهم ..يكونوا رمزاً لشباب مصر و خاصة انك في غربة و أكيد التأثيرات أكبر هناك.

مشكلة تربية الابناء دي عاوزة متخصصين بجد في كل المجالات للحديث عنها 
محتاجين متخصصين في علم النفس ومجال الصحة النفسية والفروق الفردية واحتمال كمان اخصائيين للامراض العقلية المزمنة وقائمة طويلة 
بس الحقيقة مش محتاجينهم عشان الابناء احنا محتاجينهم عشان الاباء والامهات  اللي بيهملوا ابنائهم ورعايتهم ويتفرغوا لحاجات تانية او يتفرغوا لحل مشكلات مش موجودة اصلا 
للاسف هنا باشوف ناس مصريين ومسلمين ومهتمين جدا بالذهاب للمسجد اسبوعيا وساعات يوميا ومع ذلك سلوك ابناءهم لاهو مصري ولا امريكاني بل هو مزيج مسخ لا لون له ولا شخصية ولا يمت للادب والتربية والدين بصلة 
هل الذهاب للمسجد اهم من تربية الابناء؟ لااعتقد 

في مصر كمان كانت صدمتي كبيرة جدا لما باشوف الام تجد اعذار عجيبة لقلة ادب اولادها وبتضحك بسفاهة على السلوك المعيب والمشين لاولادها 
بس مش هو دا اللي صدمني الحقيقة 
اللي صدمني بجد اني ارى نفس تلك الام تعطي نصائح للاخرين في التربية والسلوك وتقويم سلوك الاطفال
بجد وقتها كان نفسي انا والضيوف اللي معانا نقولها فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه وروحي يابنتي ربي عيالك احسن
الخلاصة 
لما الاب يخلص في رسالته نحو اولاده وتكون مهمته الاولى انه يوفر لهم بيئة صالحة وجو اسري راقي في التعامل اللفظي المهذب وانتقاء ما يمكن قوله امام الاولاد وتجنب الوقح من الحديث والالفاظ النابية - اكيد وقتها مش حنلاقي طفل صغير لم يصل لسن المدرسة بعد بيقول لفظ غير لائق 
ولما الام تترك التافه من الحديث وتركز شوية مع عيالها وتقولهم كلمات بسيطة جدا واعتقد انها مجانية زي: عيب - مايصحش - ماتردش عليا بالشكل دا - ماتضايقش الناس اللي حوالينا في النادي بوقاحتك
يمكن وقتها مانلاقيش ام بتدافع عن ابنها انه بيقول كلام وقح والفاظ نابية وعذرها : اصل ابوه بيقول الكلام دا ادامه 

مرة تانية 
العيل مراية اهله 
بيعكس اللي بيشوفه في البيت ادام الناس باشكال مختلفة 
لازم يشوف في البيت المثال المحترم اللي يخليه مقبول من الناس في التجمعات ويخلي شكل اهله محترم

يقال :" الوهم نصف الداء  - الاطمئنان نصف الدواء – الصبر أول خطوات الشفاء"
كيف نتحلى بالصبر لنتخلص من الوهم؟؟ و كيف نتعامل مع مرضى الوهم؟؟ 

مرضى الوهم؟؟  :: 

للوهم اشكال كثيرة 

فيه وهم لطيف وخفيف وهي ان الناس تضحك على الاخرين وهم عارفين انهم بيبعوا الوهم لغيرهم

وفيه وهم متوسط انهم يبيعوا الوهم دا ويصدقوه 

وفيه وهم يصل لمرحلة البارانويا بقى وهو انك تلاقي جيش من التابعين الوهميين يتبعوا الوهم الاساسي ويحاولوا انهم يعملوا جيش كبير من وهم اكبر

وفي كل الحالات التعامل مع الوهم يتم بالمبدأ التالي: افضل للطبيعة تاخد مجراها 

وإن كان الوهم هو مايقتاتون عليه فليكن... ولنعط لهم مزيد من القوت فكلما زاد كم الوهم عجل ذلك بنهاية مرحلة الوهم، وهذا افضل مائة مرة من الدخول في حوار مع قوة غاشمة تحيا وتقتات وترتع في وهم بلا حدود والا.. فلتتحملي صداع بلا نهاية او قولون عصبي ::p: 

في ختام لقاءنا نشكرك osha على قبولك تشريفنا في رمضان بيجمعنا 
و ندعوا الله أن يتقبل منا جميعاً صالح الأعمال 

وانا سعيدة بدوري ياريهام انك وجهتي لي الدعوة دي عشان اقدر اتواصل نصف تواصل  مع المكان اللي فَضَلت اتركه مع حبي ليه على اني افضل فيه واكره مايحدث 
كل سنة والجميع طيبين 
إن شاء الله تبقي فيه و تحبيه و معاً نغير كل ما نكره فيه للأفضل




أخواني و أخواتي اترككم في حفظ الله و أمنه و يتجدد لقاءنا بعد يومين مع الأخ  الغاليأحمد ناصر

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*استاذه ريهام كل عام وحضرتك بألف خير

إسمحي لي اهنيكِ على حوارك الرائع وفكرة موضوع إللي بجد تستحق كل تقدير وإحترام

الحقيقه دي اول حلقه أقرأها وبجد زعلانه اني متابعتش معاكم من الأول

لأن بجد أخذتيني لرحله جميله مع ذكريات الأعضاء في المنتدى

 منها إللي حضرتها ومنها إللي ماحضرتهاش

فبجد تقبلي تقديري وإحترامي لفكرتك المميزه



الجميله اوشا

اول ما لفت إنتباهي هو عودتك حتى ولو بنصف عوده

لأن حضرتك بجد من الشخصيات إللي لفتت إنتباهي في المنتدى

وأجمل ما اعجبت به اليوم هو الصراحه والجراءه في الحوار

بجد خلتيني افكر في كل شئ بيحدث حولي بطريقه مختلفه

إستمتعت بـ إجابات حضرتك وصدقك وصراحتك

كل عام وحضرتك بألف خير وأتمنى من كل قلبي

عودتك بشكل كلي لنا ..

تحياتي وتقديري ...*

----------


## nariman

*إزيك يا أوشا ..وحشتينا فعلاً* 

*كل سنة وانتي طيبة وأسرتك بخير*

*يارب تكون دي عودتك لمكانك وبيتك أبناء مصر..انتي من الشخصيات المؤثرة فيه*
*ولا أنسى أبداً عطاءك هنا وموضوعاتك الثرية*

 :f2: 

*تسلم ايدك ياريهام ..جميل اختيارك الجاي والأستاذ أحمد ناصر ..بترجعينا لأيام حلوة* 

 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

فرصة جميله نقدر نقول من خلالها 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا اوشا 

ربنا يعيد الايام  عليك والاستاذ حسام  واولادكم بكل خير يارب 



شكرا لك يا بوكى 

على موضوعك الجميل اللى بيجمع من خلاله اخوه اعزاء 

كل سنة وانتى طيبه

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
boukybouky

هقولك نصف شكراً..

عشان النصف الباقي لما يرجع الباقي 

فعلاً تميزتِ..


osha

العزيزة..و زي ما كتبت في مشاركتي في لقاء ابن البلد..اسمك عمل سسبينس عالي جداً يعني 
و اللقاء يستاهل الحقيقة 

أولاً حمدالله على السلامة..بجد أنا مبسوطة جداً جداً بالحوار ده..

ثانياً كلامك فيه كلام كتير قوي..بس المهم انه طلع 

مش هتقل عليك انت لسة جاية بعد غياب 

بس كنت عاوزة أقولك كل سنة و انت و أسرتك بكل الصحة و السعادة...
و انه فعلاً افتقدناك و المكان افتقد وجودك جداً..

تحياتي و خالص الود..

*

----------


## boukybouky

> *استاذه ريهام كل عام وحضرتك بألف خير
> 
> إسمحي لي اهنيكِ على حوارك الرائع وفكرة موضوع إللي بجد تستحق كل تقدير وإحترام
> 
> الحقيقه دي اول حلقه أقرأها وبجد زعلانه اني متابعتش معاكم من الأول
> 
> لأن بجد أخذتيني لرحله جميله مع ذكريات الأعضاء في المنتدى
> 
>  منها إللي حضرتها ومنها إللي ماحضرتهاش
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

أهلاً بك هايدي و انت طيبة و بخير يا رب و بصحة و سلام
تسلمي يا رب الرائع بيكون بتواجدكم و مشاركتكم
فكرة الموضوع هذه فكرت فيها لأن لا يوجد أجمل من لمة الأصحاب الحقيقية
لمة الناس التي تحب بعض لا لأي غرض فقط حب في الله
و خاصة بعد الفرقة التي حدثت مؤخراً و ان شاء الله نتجمع من تاني جميعاً
خلاص تابعي معانا من هنا و رايح و ان شاء الله تعجبك بقية اللقاءات

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## a_leader

اختنا القديرة اوشا .. انا سألت عليكى كتير فى موضوع عضو تايه يا ولاد الحلال

فينك كل ده , الحمد لله على السلامة و كل عام و انتى و الأسرة الكريمة بكل خير

نورتينا يا فندم و المنتدى يفتقد تواجدك الجميل

تحياتى و تقديرى

----------


## boukybouky

> *تسلم ايدك ياريهام ..جميل اختيارك الجاي والأستاذ أحمد ناصر ..بترجعينا لأيام حلوة*


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

تسلمي يا ناريمان ربنا يبارك لك 
ان شاء الله تعود الأيام الحلوة مع الناس الحلوة 

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> شكرا لك يا بوكى 
> 
> على موضوعك الجميل اللى بيجمع من خلاله اخوه اعزاء 
> 
> كل سنة وانتى طيبه


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

العفو اسكندراني الجميل مرورك و مشاركتك معنا
يا رب دايماً متجمعين في الخير
و انت طيب و بخير يا رب

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

_سلام الله عليك أوشا_

_ازيك_

_انا استمتعت جداااااااااا بحوارك يا اوشا الحقيقة_

_انت من الشخصيات الجميلة جدا في المنتدى_

_و منساش ابدا موضوعك الجميل عن النمور_

_و انها مهددة بالانقراض_

_و دخلت قريت الموضوع و بعد ما ابديت رايي و تعاطفي..قلت بمنتهي البلاهة..بس بصراحة يا اوشا لون النمور تحفة..نفسي في ايشارب اللون ده..و طبعا ردي ده ضايقك وقتها.._

_الحوار بيوضح علاقتك الجميلة بأعضاء مفتقدينهم جدا..اتمني انهم يرجعوا ينورونا._

_و نصيحتك بخصوص اخلاق الابناء..متفقة معك فيها قلبا و قالبا._

_بكرر تحيتي لك..و استمتاعي الشديد بالحوار_

_خالص تحيــ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي_

_**********************************************_

_الغالية / ريهام_

_أسئلة رائعه..و حوار تمتلئ أجواؤه بالمودة_

_كعادة حواراتك الجميلة_

_تقبلي خالص تحياتي_

----------


## boukybouky

> *
> boukybouky
> 
> هقولك نصف شكراً..
> 
> عشان النصف الباقي لما يرجع الباقي 
> 
> فعلاً تميزتِ..
> *


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

 ::-s:  يا سلام ايه الكرم ده 
لا بصي بقى انا جبت النص عليكم انتم بقى الباقي  :: 
ربنا يبارك فيكي يا سارة التميز بيكون بتواجدك

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم

حقيقة عندما وجدت إسم الأخت الغالية "أم محمد" لم أطق صبراً أن أوجه لها التحية الخالصة

كل عام وأنت والأسرة الكريمة بخير

ودائماً رمضان بكرمه يجمعنا

والأخت الفاضة ريهام

أسعدك الله بعدما جمعتنا مع أخت فاضلة لها مكانة غالية في نفوسنا جميعاً

شكراً للجميع

أدام الله الخير علينا وعلي جميع المسلمين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أهلااااااااااااا يا أوشا
كل سنة وإنت طيبة
مبسوط جدا إن وجدتك هنا ويبدو إنك كنت غائبة مثلى فحمدالله على سلامتك
عيشتينا معك ذكريات رمضان الجميلة
وإستمتعت جدا بقراءة ردودك على أسئلة ريهام
بس أنا بقى عاتب على ريهام إنها خلت حلقتى بعد حلقتك
وكده عملت زى اللى قدم للناس مخلل بعد ما شربوا الشربات
 :: :

----------


## boukybouky

> _الغالية / ريهام_
> 
> _أسئلة رائعه..و حوار تمتلئ أجواؤه بالمودة_
> 
> _كعادة حواراتك الجميلة_
> 
> _تقبلي خالص تحياتي_[/CENTER]


إيمان دايماً منورانا يا قمر في لقاءاتنا  :4: 

الرائع حقاً تواجدك و مشاركتك  :f: 

ربنا يديم علينا جميعاً المودة لا يوجد أفضل من الصداقات الحقيقية

في إنتظارك دوماً

في رعاية الله،،

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم
> 
> والأخت الفاضة ريهام
> 
> أسعدك الله بعدما جمعتنا مع أخت فاضلة لها مكانة غالية في نفوسنا جميعاً
> 
> شكراً للجميع
> 
> أدام الله الخير علينا وعلي جميع المسلمين


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

ربنا يخليك أبو أمنية و يديم السعادة على الجميع

أوشا فعلاً غالية عندنا كلنا 

كل الشكر لك و منورنا

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> بس أنا بقى عاتب على ريهام إنها خلت حلقتى بعد حلقتك
> وكده عملت زى اللى قدم للناس مخلل بعد ما شربوا الشربات
> :


يا نهار ابيض معقول الكلام ده  :2: 

لا ازاي انتم كلكم شربات و الله 

انا بحمد ربنا على اخوات غاليين زيكم حقيقي

بجد يا أحمد انا بحسك رجل من الزمن الجميل ربنا يبارك لك  :f: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## طائر الشرق

تسلم ايدك يا استاذة ريهام على الحلقة

الكل بيتكلم عن احمد السيد برضه
بس الواحد مش عارف له طريق جرة :: 
ماحدش يعرف عنوانه فى المانيا 
منورة يا استاذة اوشا
وبالتوفيق باذن اللـــه فى تربية الاولاد وحسن رعايتهم

----------


## kethara

*أختى الرقيقة أوشا

عودة جميلة بكل المقاييس سواء كانت نصف عودة
او عودة كاملة المهم أنك تواجدتى هنا بعد غياب
حمدالله على سلامتك
وكل سنة وأنتِ طيبة برمضان أعادة الله عليكِ 
والاسرة الكريمة بكل الخير
حوار ممتع خصوصا موضوع الابناء دائما كلماتك تثير أعجابى
وبات الأمر بهذا الموضوع ( الأبناء ) اصعب من كل المشاكل
ولكن الله المستعان
اهلا بك مرة أخرى بين أبناء مصر
فقلوبهم دائما تتسع الجميع

أختى الغالية ريهام

اذا تكلمت لن اضيف لكش كثيرا فبات تميزك
أكبر من كل الوصف وجميغ الكلمات
تحيتى لموضوعك وهديتك الرقيقة
وبأنتظار كل جديد لكِ

مع تحيتــــــى*

----------


## boukybouky

> تسلم ايدك يا استاذة ريهام على الحلقة
> 
> الكل بيتكلم عن احمد السيد برضه
> بس الواحد مش عارف له طريق جرة
> ماحدش يعرف عنوانه فى المانيا


تسلم يا هيثم ربنا يخليك

ان شاء الله توصل لحمادو و نشوفه من تاني معانا

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *أختى الغالية ريهام
> 
> اذا تكلمت لن اضيف لكي كثيرا فبات تميزك
> أكبر من كل الوصف وجميغ الكلمات
> تحيتى لموضوعك وهديتك الرقيقة
> وبأنتظار كل جديد لكِ
> 
> مع تحيتــــــى*


قيثارة الجميلة منورة يا قمر  :good: 

يا رب يخليكي تسلمي لي  ::h:: 

هديتي انا الحقيقية وجودكم و مشاركتكم معنا

في إنتظارك دوماً

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

قبل أن أبدا ردودي على اخوتي الكرام احب الاول ان اشكر الحبيبة ريهام على دعوتها لي لهذا اللقاء في الشهر الكريم وبدوري أقول لها أحبك الذي أحببتني فيه ويارب يديم علينا الصداقة والاخلاص والمودة ان شاء الله

----------


## osha

> *
> الجميله اوشا
> 
> اول ما لفت إنتباهي هو عودتك حتى ولو بنصف عوده
> 
> لأن حضرتك بجد من الشخصيات إللي لفتت إنتباهي في المنتدى
> 
> وأجمل ما اعجبت به اليوم هو الصراحه والجراءه في الحوار
> 
> ...


الاخت هايدي
انا سعيدة ان كلامي خلاكي تبصي للامور بمنظور تاني 
بس هي فين الجرأة في الحوار يعني انا ماتكلمتش في موضوعات عنيفة اوي دي كلها موضوعات يومية أي حد ممكن يتكلم فيها 
عامة كل سنة وانت طيبة والاسرة كلها بخير وشكرا على مشاركتك في الموضوع

----------


## مصراويةجدا

أنا طبعا واخدة اجازة 
بس مقدرتش اشوف اسم اوشا ومسلمش ...
رمضان كريم عليكي وعلى الاسرة الكريمة يا حبيبتي وسلامي لحنان لو بتكلميها وفعلا ايامكم متتعوضش 

وعجبني اوي حوارك وعجبني اكثر الجملة دي 


زي ماقال حمادو مرة وكلمته وجعتني اوي اوي بس حسيتها بشكل عجيب

احب المنتدى وانا بره احسن ما اكرهه انا فيه 

ومش حازود اكتر من كده

ومش محتاجة  تزودي فعلا ... تسلم ايدك 
دمتِ بود غاليتي 
تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## M!sS Roro

*اختي العزيزه .. اوشا .. 

اولا عندي سوال .. ايه السبب لاختيارك لاسم اوشا .. هوا حلو على فكره .. 

ثانيا .. 

انا لم اتشرف بان التقي بك في اي موضووع .. للاسف .. !

بس كلامك عجبني اووي عن تربية الاولاد والمقاييس الاساسيه التي يجب اتباعها عند تربية اي طفل .. 

وكلامك حلو  عن الذكريات والمواقف الي حصلتلك .. 

وربنا يديم المحبه بينك وبين صحابك وبين اي احد بتحبيه .. 

تقبلي مروري .. 

ريـــــم 

وكل سنه وانتي طيبه .. 

وطبعا الشكر موصوول لصاحبة الموضووع بوكي .. تميزت فابدعت يا ريهام وحوار راائع ..*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
والله زمان أختي العزيزة أوشا  :f:  ...
أوعي تمشي  :Busted Red:

----------


## osha

> *إزيك يا أوشا ..وحشتينا فعلاً* 
> 
> *كل سنة وانتي طيبة وأسرتك بخير*
> 
> *يارب تكون دي عودتك لمكانك وبيتك أبناء مصر..انتي من الشخصيات المؤثرة فيه*
> *ولا أنسى أبداً عطاءك هنا وموضوعاتك الثرية*
> 
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايدك ياريهام ..جميل اختيارك الجاي والأستاذ أحمد ناصر ..بترجعينا لأيام حلوة*


ناريمان 
شكرا على كلامك وياريت اكون فعلا استحقه وانا برضه ماقدرش انسى المكان دا اللي على قد ما اديته اداني واكتر 
كل سنة وانت طيبة وتعود عليك الايام بخير

----------


## osha

> فرصة جميله نقدر نقول من خلالها 
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا اوشا 
> 
> ربنا يعيد الايام  عليك والاستاذ حسام  واولادكم بكل خير يارب 
> 
> 
> 
> شكرا لك يا بوكى 
> 
> ...


انا مش قادرة اتخيل يانادر انك جاي وايدك فاضية 
فين الفريسكا ياعم والا حتقولي رمضان والدنيا صيام 
انا عارفة اني مقصرة في حقك بس انا برضه عارفة ان مخك كبير  :Bye2: 
كل سنة وانت طيب وتعود عليك الايام وعلى الاسرة بكل صحة وسعادة

----------


## osha

> *
> osha
> 
> العزيزة..و زي ما كتبت في مشاركتي في لقاء ابن البلد..اسمك عمل سسبينس عالي جداً يعني 
> و اللقاء يستاهل الحقيقة 
> 
> أولاً حمدالله على السلامة..بجد أنا مبسوطة جداً جداً بالحوار ده..
> 
> ثانياً كلامك فيه كلام كتير قوي..بس المهم انه طلع 
> ...


سارة 
انا برضه اعز الساسبينس اوي لانه بيفك حالات الملل والتكرار ومفيد من فترة للتانية

بس عجبتني كلمة مش حاتقل عليك عشان جاية بعد غياب
حسستيني اني جاية من سفر ومعايا شنط بقى وحافرغها وانظف المكان وافتح الشبابيك واهوي البيت  :Beta2: 

خلاص ايدك بإيدي ياهانم واتدبست خلاص 

كل سنة وانت طيبة والاسرة كلها بخير

----------


## boukybouky

> *.. 
> وطبعا الشكر موصوول لصاحبة الموضووع بوكي .. تميزت فابدعت يا ريهام وحوار راائع ..*


ربنا يخليكي ميس رورو تسلمي

التميز بيكون بوجودكم و تواصلكم

دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## osha

> اختنا القديرة اوشا .. انا سألت عليكى كتير فى موضوع عضو تايه يا ولاد الحلال
> 
> فينك كل ده , الحمد لله على السلامة و كل عام و انتى و الأسرة الكريمة بكل خير
> 
> نورتينا يا فندم و المنتدى يفتقد تواجدك الجميل
> 
> تحياتى و تقديرى


ايه النور دا كله 
ازيك يامحمد عامل ايه وكل سنة وانت طيب
أما بقى عن سؤالك عليا في عضو تايه ياولاد الحلال أنا بقى ياسيدي كنت تايهه بمزاجي  ::sorry:: 

ههههههه
كنت مشغولة شويتين على شوية تعب على شوية زهق على حبة اعتراض سلبي ....خلطة سرية للتوهان

كل سنة وانت طيب والاسرة كلها بخير

----------


## osha

> _سلام الله عليك أوشا_
> 
> _ازيك_
> 
> _انا استمتعت جداااااااااا بحوارك يا اوشا الحقيقة_
> 
> _انت من الشخصيات الجميلة جدا في المنتدى_
> 
> _و منساش ابدا موضوعك الجميل عن النمور_
> ...


اهلا ياايمان
انا برضه فاكرة الموضوع دا ولعلمك دا من الموضوعات المحببة لقلبي جدا زيه زي اي حديث او مجهود تاني باعمله او حاعمله عشان الحيوانات 
ولما انت قلت كده انا ماتضايقتش منك بالعكس حسيت اني لازم اقوم بمجهود اكبر عشان اوصل فكرة الرفق بالحيوانات الجميلة دي سواء النمور او غيرها للناس
وهو طبعا الوانه جميلة جدا بس حتبقى اجمل في البيئة الطبيعية بتاعتها  ::h:: 
كلامي عن تربية الابناء كان نابع من اني تعبت جدا اني الاقي امهات بتهمل في النعمة اللي ربنا انعم عليهم بيها وهي الابناء
وللاسف الكلام دا شفته في مصر وامريكا على حد سواء ومن اسر عربية مسلمة 
كل سنة وانت طيبة ياحبيبتي وربنا يفرحك باولادك ان شاء الله على طول

----------


## osha

> السلام عليكم
> 
> حقيقة عندما وجدت إسم الأخت الغالية "أم محمد" لم أطق صبراً أن أوجه لها التحية الخالصة
> 
> كل عام وأنت والأسرة الكريمة بخير
> 
> ودائماً رمضان بكرمه يجمعنا
> 
> والأخت الفاضة ريهام
> ...


اخي العزيز ابو امنية 
كلامك وزيارتك اسعدوني جدا جدا 
كل سنة وانت طيب انت وامنية ومامة امنية كمان
وربنا يخليهالك ويفرحك بيها على طول

----------


## osha

> أهلااااااااااااا يا أوشا
> كل سنة وإنت طيبة
> مبسوط جدا إن وجدتك هنا ويبدو إنك كنت غائبة مثلى فحمدالله على سلامتك
> عيشتينا معك ذكريات رمضان الجميلة
> وإستمتعت جدا بقراءة ردودك على أسئلة ريهام
> بس أنا بقى عاتب على ريهام إنها خلت حلقتى بعد حلقتك
> وكده عملت زى اللى قدم للناس مخلل بعد ما شربوا الشربات
> :


احمد بااااشا
شوف بقى التقليد يااخي
انت اللي كنت غايب زيي مش انا اللي كنت غائبة مثلك 
يالا انا مستنية اسمع ذكرياتك انت كمان عن رمضان وانا متأكدة انها حتبقى جميلة جدا وراقية زي صاحبها واخلاقه 

وبعدين ايه حكاية المخلل والشربات دي
الناس بتاكل الاول وبعدين تحلي ياباشا والعين ماتعلاش على الحاجب ::stpd:: 
كل سنة وانت بألف صحة وسعادة ومبروك ليلى وربنا يخليلك لبنى وليلى ومامتهم يارب

----------


## osha

> منورة يا استاذة اوشا
> وبالتوفيق باذن اللـــه فى تربية الاولاد وحسن رعايتهم


النور نورك ياطائر الشرق 
كل سنة وانت طيب

----------


## osha

> *أختى الرقيقة أوشا
> 
> عودة جميلة بكل المقاييس سواء كانت نصف عودة
> او عودة كاملة المهم أنك تواجدتى هنا بعد غياب
> حمدالله على سلامتك
> وكل سنة وأنتِ طيبة برمضان أعادة الله عليكِ 
> والاسرة الكريمة بكل الخير
> حوار ممتع خصوصا موضوع الابناء دائما كلماتك تثير أعجابى
> وبات الأمر بهذا الموضوع ( الأبناء ) اصعب من كل المشاكل
> ...


الاخت العزيزة قيثارة 
الله يسلمك وكل سنة وانت طيبة والاسرة بخير ان شاء الله 
شكرا على اطرائك على كلامي 
وربنا يعين كل الامهات على تربية ولادهم في الظروف الحالية اللي مش سهلة على كل الناس ومليانة تحديات  
شكرا على مرورك الكريم

----------


## osha

> أنا طبعا واخدة اجازة 
> بس مقدرتش اشوف اسم اوشا ومسلمش ...
> رمضان كريم عليكي وعلى الاسرة الكريمة يا حبيبتي وسلامي لحنان لو بتكلميها وفعلا ايامكم متتعوضش 
> 
> وعجبني اوي حوارك وعجبني اكثر الجملة دي 
> 
> 
> زي ماقال حمادو مرة وكلمته وجعتني اوي اوي بس حسيتها بشكل عجيب
> 
> ...


اهلا يامصرواية 
خلاص انا مش حازود ولا انت كمان تزودي :Dry: 
وسلامك يوصل لحنان ان شاء الله 

كل سنة وانت طيبة

----------


## osha

> *اختي العزيزه .. اوشا .. 
> 
> اولا عندي سوال .. ايه السبب لاختيارك لاسم اوشا .. هوا حلو على فكره .. 
> 
> ثانيا .. 
> 
> انا لم اتشرف بان التقي بك في اي موضووع .. للاسف .. !
> 
> بس كلامك عجبني اووي عن تربية الاولاد والمقاييس الاساسيه التي يجب اتباعها عند تربية اي طفل .. 
> ...


اهلا ياريم
بصي اعتقد ان القصة كلها موجودة في موضوع قديم في قاعة التعارف عن سبب اختيار كل واحد لاسمه 
بس من عنيا حاقولهالك 
اول ما اشتركت كان الجهاز بتاعي مفيش فيه عربي ومكنش ينفع ينزل عليه العربي وقتها 
اشتركت الاول باسم رشا - اسمي الحقيقي - طلع الاسم متاخد
حاولت الاشتراك باسم روشا - اسم الدلع بتاعي - طلع برضه متاخد
حاولت كذا مرة باسامي مختلفة وبعدين افتكرت صديقة ليا في البنك في مصر كانت دايما تقولي يااوشا وهي الوحيدة اللي كانت بتقولي الاسم دا 
جربته مشي قلت على البركة 

ان شاء الله نتقابل في موضوعات في القريب العاجل
وكل سنة وانت طيبة والاسرة كلها بخير

----------


## osha

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
> والله زمان أختي العزيزة أوشا  ...
> أوعي تمشي


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ايه الزيارة الحلوة دي ياهيمة 
وجاي كده تقول سطرين وتمشي ؟
 طيب انا حامشي وريني السطرين دول حيعملو ايه  ::mazika2::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> ايه الزيارة الحلوة دي ياهيمة 
> وجاي كده تقول سطرين وتمشي ؟
> طيب انا حامشي وريني السطرين دول حيعملو ايه


 ::  ::  :: 
 عايزة تقولي أنك مافهمتيش إللي مابين السطرين  ::mm:: 
إلا قوليلي هو أنت رحلت كمان عن الماسينجر ، بأبقى أوف لاين بس دورت عليك عشان أطمئن عليك ...
يارب تكوني بخير وسلميلي على أستاذ حسام وعلى الأولاد ...

مش هاتمشي  ::p: 
نورت مكانك ياأوشا ...
مفتقدينك جداً 
بقالي كتير ماضحكتش على فكرة ...
ربنا يبارك فيك وفي ذريتك وأسرتك الكريمة ...
نازلة مصر إمتى ؟
دمت كما أنت

----------


## sameh atiya

*إزيك يا أم محمد ، يا رب تكون عوده دائمة مش نصف عودة وإلا ما فيش عصير ولا حتى قطايف ولا كنافة 
بجد كان حوار ممتع للغاية شكراً ليكِ 

بوكي بوكي : أسئلة في الصميم*

----------


## حنـــــان

ريهام
أسئلة مميزة ولها عمق يمتع القارئ ويشغل تفكيره جدا.
تسلم افكارك الجميلة... اللهم لا حسد (أهوه علشان ماتزعليش الله أكبر وخمسة وخميسة كمان).
تفاعلاتنا الجميلة في المنتدى زمان متتنساش ووحشاني أنا كمان... للأسف استمرار الحال من المحال... انما تأكدي انكم (شلة الانس  :: ) لكم مكانة في قلبي ومش حتتزحزوا منها ولو بالزق (لازقة يعني  :: ).
كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا بوكي ورمضان كريم  :Love: 

رشا
مسلسل الضوء الشارد له الفضل في معرفتنا في الأول خالص... أنا لسه فاكرة الموضوع ده جدا  :Biggrin:  دي كانت أيام الروقان يا بنتي فين احنا منه دلوقتي.
شوفي... أنا مش جاية أناقشك في حوارك وان كان شيق جدا جدا بس دي حاجة مش جديدة عليكي... أنا مش حتناقش علشان احنا متفقين تماما في كل اللي ذكرتيه.
أنا بس جاية أسلم وأقول ان اللقاء ده فكرني بأيام جميلة... أيام ماكنتي تكتبي ونطير معاكي في سما مواضيعك اللي كانت دايما راقية وبناءة ودمها خفيف... واللي ياما قلت لك لازم تجمعيها في كتاب والله يا بنتي حيكسر الدنيا... مواضيعك كان ليها طعم تاني... وتواجدك كان بيدي المكان جو مميز... وزي ما قلتي الذكريات ملك للانسان نفسه وحتفضل معاه على طول فين ما يروح.

أنا جاية بتـُمن عودة  ::  علشان أسلم عليكي في نص عودتك وأقول لك كل سنة وانتي طيبة ورمضان كريم  :Love:

----------


## زهــــراء

*
إحم إحم 
ماتجيبي مايك شغال يا بوكاية
 بدي أقول كلمتين وأمشي إن شا الله تأجريه حتى وإبقي خلي ام محمد تدفعلك الرسوم الجمركية
ناس جاية بنصف وناس جاية بثمن انتِ بتبيعي بقلاوة هنا يابوكي؟
أنا مش بأحب الحلو كثير فجاية بزيرو عودة

في الواقع يعني لم تسنح لي الفرصة السعيدة إني أحييكِ يابوكاية على الموضوع _موضوعك_الممتع
لكن الشيء الأكيد واللي انت عارفته وواصلك سواء من خلال بريد الأحاسيس أو حتى عن طريق مايطلبه المستمعون
إن رمضان في منتدى أبناء مصر لايكتمل إلا بأفكار بوكي وحماسها ..

خذي لك ساتر ياريري حالاً عندي كلمتين مع ابلتي ..


أبلتي اللدود من منبري هذا إسمحي لي أرسل لك نصف تحية.. بنصف نفس ..مسدودة نصف سدة 
بصي ياأم محمد أنا ماحأقول اني فرحانة بنصف العودة هذه لأنك عارفة بس ياريت يعني تجيبي النصف الثاني ده حتى رمضان كريم مالوش في البخل يعني 
الحوار كله جميل وصريح وعجبني جداً بصراحة فهنيئاً لك إنه أعجبني يعني 
لاء عن جد يعني ..من قلبي بأقول لك شكراً يا أوشا حقيقي شكراً 

بوكاية ..تأكدي إني أنتظرك دائماً ويهمني جداً أتابع نتاجاتك الشيقة ولو بالمشاهدة فقط كلما سمح الوقت..
وفرصة كمان أقول لحنان كل سنة وانت طيبة وعووووود أحمدٌ ..فرحتيني جداً والله ووحشتني تأملاتك

أنا عارفة انك حتخنقيني يابوكي بس معلش كمان حبيت أقول لأستاذ أحمد ناصر حمد الله عالسلامة منور بيتك أكيد وألف مبروك المولودة الجديدة يتربوا في عزك ان شاء الله 
وبابا أيمن رشدي كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وعقبال المية يارب 
كفاية كدا أحسن أنا حاسة اني بعمل زي المغتربين مابيصدقوا يصادفوا الكاميرا يبعتوا سلام لغاية جدهم السابع عشر 

ورمضان كريم على الجميع إن شاء الله..
دمتم بخير ..*

----------


## سابرينا

*osh*
*كل سنة وانت طيبة* 
*ورمضان كريم* 
*واهلا بيك من تانى حتى لو كان نصف عودة* 
*وان شاء الله من هنا يكون فى عودة كاملة* 
*لكى ولكل من غاب وتركنا وترجع من تانى اللمة بجد لمة ابناء مصر* 

*ولتسمحى لى باستفسار بسيط* 
*وسط كل هذه الذكريات الجميلة الم تشفع ذكريات المنتدى له حتى لا تتركيه*




> وانا سعيدة بدوري ياريهام انك وجهتي لي الدعوة دي عشان اقدر اتواصل نصف تواصل مع المكان اللي فَضَلت اتركه مع حبي ليه على اني افضل فيه واكره مايحدث


*ولما يكون الحل هو الرحيل بدلا من التغير* 
*الم يعطيك ذكريات وايام سعيدة الايستحق* 
*ان تبقى معه لتساهمى فى تغير ما بيه من رتوش* 
*لتعود الصورة كما كانت وكما ترديها الا يستحق* 
*لماذا عندما نتألم من شئ او شخص نفضل البعد*
*عنه بدلا من ازالة ما كان سببا فى الالم!!!!!!*

----------


## boukybouky

معلش حنــان و سامح انا رديت على زهراء الاول 

قلت اشوف اللي جاية توزع سلامات في الموضوع ديه  :: 



> إحم إحم 
> ماتجيبي مايك شغال يا بوكاية
>  بدي أقول كلمتين وأمشي إن شا الله تأجريه حتى وإبقي خلي ام محمد تدفعلك الرسوم الجمركية
> ناس جاية بنصف وناس جاية بثمن انتِ بتبيعي بقلاوة هنا يابوكي؟
> أنا مش بأحب الحلو كثير فجاية بزيرو عودة
> 
> في الواقع يعني لم تسنح لي الفرصة السعيدة إني أحييكِ يابوكاية على الموضوع _موضوعك_الممتع
> لكن الشيء الأكيد واللي انت عارفته وواصلك سواء من خلال بريد الأحاسيس أو حتى عن طريق مايطلبه المستمعون
> إن رمضان في منتدى أبناء مصر لايكتمل إلا بأفكار بوكي وحماسها ..
> ...


الف شكر لك و انا عارفة ان الموضوع _موضوعي_ ممتع  ::   :: 
منورة يا زوزو انت فينك يا هانم  ::-s:  مش ينفع الكلام ده بلا ربع بلا تمن بلا زيرو ...الخ
انا الكلام ده مش ينفعني هنا انا عايزة شغل بحماس للمنتدى عايزة ولاء و نفوسة هههههههه
انت اصلا صوتك عالي مش محتاجة مايك هو بس إسراف و خلاص 




> أنا عارفة انك حتخنقيني يابوكي بس معلش كمان حبيت أقول لأستاذ أحمد ناصر حمد الله عالسلامة منور بيتك أكيد وألف مبروك المولودة الجديدة يتربوا في عزك ان شاء الله 
> وبابا أيمن رشدي كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وعقبال المية يارب 
> كفاية كدا أحسن أنا حاسة اني بعمل زي المغتربين مابيصدقوا يصادفوا الكاميرا يبعتوا سلام لغاية جدهم السابع عشر 
> 
> ورمضان كريم على الجميع إن شاء الله..
> دمتم بخير


بالظبط هو ده اللي ناوية اعمله ن شاء الله اول ما أشوفك
انت يا بنتي فاكرة نفسك في برنامجك أبناءنا في الخارج  ::mazika2:: 
شوية شوية هسمع سامية صادق و هي بتقول يا أم عبد المعطي الووووو الووووو

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Dragon Shadow

:Plane: 


 :: 
أوشا !!!
هو أنتي مشيتي ولا إيه ؟  ::

----------


## osha

> عايزة تقولي أنك مافهمتيش إللي مابين السطرين 
> إلا قوليلي هو أنت رحلت كمان عن الماسينجر ، بأبقى أوف لاين بس دورت عليك عشان أطمئن عليك ...
> يارب تكوني بخير وسلميلي على أستاذ حسام وعلى الأولاد ...
> 
> مش هاتمشي 
> نورت مكانك ياأوشا ...
> مفتقدينك جداً 
> بقالي كتير ماضحكتش على فكرة ...
> ربنا يبارك فيك وفي ذريتك وأسرتك الكريمة ...
> ...



قوام حتطلع اشاعة اني مشيت  ::evil:: 
لا لسه شوية ماقررتش حتى ساعته وتاريخه 
وبعدين انا طبعا فهمت مابين السطرين ومافوقهم وتحتهم كمان
بس اشوف مابين السطور اصدق واشوف اللي على الهوامش استعجب
اقولك
خلينا وقت تاني نبقى نتحاور فيه وكل سنة وانت طيب ياهيمة 
حسام بخير وسلامك يوصل ان شاء الله  والولاد كويسين والمدارس دخلت وارتحت منهم  :Smart:

----------


## osha

> *إزيك يا أم محمد ، يا رب تكون عوده دائمة مش نصف عودة وإلا ما فيش عصير ولا حتى قطايف ولا كنافة 
> بجد كان حوار ممتع للغاية شكراً ليكِ 
> 
> بوكي بوكي : أسئلة في الصميم*


ازيك ياسامح ياولدي

هو انت  على طول همك على بطنك؟

 :Ranting2: 
ربنا يسهل في العودة الدائمة وابقى سلملي على قاعة الصور من بعيد عشان الكاميرا بتاعتي ضاعت  ::shit::

----------


## osha

> رشا
> مسلسل الضوء الشارد له الفضل في معرفتنا في الأول خالص... أنا لسه فاكرة الموضوع ده جدا  دي كانت أيام الروقان يا بنتي فين احنا منه دلوقتي.
> شوفي... أنا مش جاية أناقشك في حوارك وان كان شيق جدا جدا بس دي حاجة مش جديدة عليكي... أنا مش حتناقش علشان احنا متفقين تماما في كل اللي ذكرتيه.
> أنا بس جاية أسلم وأقول ان اللقاء ده فكرني بأيام جميلة... أيام ماكنتي تكتبي ونطير معاكي في سما مواضيعك اللي كانت دايما راقية وبناءة ودمها خفيف... واللي ياما قلت لك لازم تجمعيها في كتاب والله يا بنتي حيكسر الدنيا... مواضيعك كان ليها طعم تاني... وتواجدك كان بيدي المكان جو مميز... وزي ما قلتي الذكريات ملك للانسان نفسه وحتفضل معاه على طول فين ما يروح.
> 
> أنا جاية بتـُمن عودة  علشان أسلم عليكي في نص عودتك وأقول لك كل سنة وانتي طيبة ورمضان كريم


ومالها ايامنا دلوقت ياحنان
دا الروقان بقى للركب دلوقت  ::stpd:: 
احنا حتى ممكن نعمل عزومة روقان للناس كلها 
فكرتيني بموضوعاتي كان وقتها عندي رغبة وامل اني اغير حاجة 
فاااضل لنا الذكريات الجميلة ودي اهم حاجة 
كل سنة واحنا مع بعض وشلة الانس متجمعة  :Biggrin:

----------


## osha

> *
> إحم إحم 
> ماتجيبي مايك شغال يا بوكاية
>  بدي أقول كلمتين وأمشي إن شا الله تأجريه حتى وإبقي خلي ام محمد تدفعلك الرسوم الجمركية
> ناس جاية بنصف وناس جاية بثمن انتِ بتبيعي بقلاوة هنا يابوكي؟
> أنا مش بأحب الحلو كثير فجاية بزيرو عودة
> 
> في الواقع يعني لم تسنح لي الفرصة السعيدة إني أحييكِ يابوكاية على الموضوع _موضوعك_الممتع
> لكن الشيء الأكيد واللي انت عارفته وواصلك سواء من خلال بريد الأحاسيس أو حتى عن طريق مايطلبه المستمعون
> ...


انت يابنت انت تحفة ضحكتيني لما قلت ياكفا 
ايه برنامج مايطلبه المستمعون اللي عملتيه دا يخرب عقلك 
انت ضليت طريقك لكلية الطب يابنتي بس طبعا اكيد انت اكتشفت المأساة دي خلاص  :Cool: 
ان شاء الله النصف التاني يجي وشكرا ليك على مساهمتك في الجزء الاول اللي كانت للاسف فعالة  :Poster Sss:

----------


## osha

> *osh*
> *كل سنة وانت طيبة* 
> *ورمضان كريم* 
> *واهلا بيك من تانى حتى لو كان نصف عودة* 
> *وان شاء الله من هنا يكون فى عودة كاملة* 
> *لكى ولكل من غاب وتركنا وترجع من تانى اللمة بجد لمة ابناء مصر* 
> 
> *ولتسمحى لى باستفسار بسيط* 
> *وسط كل هذه الذكريات الجميلة الم تشفع ذكريات المنتدى له حتى لا تتركيه*
> ...




الاخت سابرينا 
كلامك نظريا كله صح وماقدرش غير اني اتفق معاك في كل كلمة وحرف فيه
بس الواقع قد يختلف قليلا عن الصورة دي
فيه حاجات كتيرة صعب اني اشرحها لكن تأكدي من شئ واحد
ان لو حسيت ان مساهمتي او مشاركتي او محاولتي للتغير قد تفلح في تغيير ما يجب تغييره لن اتوانى اني اقدمها واقاتل في سبيل ان تصل للوجهة الصحيحة 

شكرا لك على مرورك وكلامك المتعقل جدا وكل سنة وانت طيبة

----------


## أم أحمد

يا لهوتي 
 هو انا مش جيت
يا كسوفي هو انا بجد مش رديت
اوشا
اقولك سر
انا من يوم ما قريت مشاركاتك هنا في حاجات  حسيت بيها
اولها اني مش صدقت انك بتشاركي تاني.. صحيح انا سعيدة بوجودك
بس هاكون سعيدة اكتر لما الاقيكِ تاني هنا زي الاول واشوف مشاركاتك من تاني ومواضيعك من جديد :4: 

تاني حاجة بجد حسيت باحراج شديد جدا جدا اه وربنا
وانتي عارفة اختك بقي بتتكسف اد ايه
اذا يعني يا اوشا بتسالي ان كنت سامحتك ولا لا
اعتقد او اظن لا لا انا اؤمن ان اللي بينا اكبر من الكلام ده
ممكن في بعض الاحيان لظروف خاصة خارجة عننا نضايق شوية نزعل شويتين
بس الاكيد مكانة كل واحد فينا عند التاني مش بتتغير
هتقولي ليه هاقولك لان الاساس اصلا ثابت ::k:: 
فكل اللي حصل واللي بيحصل او لسه هيحصل عامل زي الريح بيمر علينا ولازم نعديه
فهمتي حاجة
معلشي بقي يا زواوي لسه المغرب من شوية صغيرين وانتي عارفة الصيام وعمايله :Closedeyes: 

اوشا منورة الدنيا كلها زي ما انتي منورة قلبي :f: 


بوكي هتفضلي دائما مميزة بافكارك وبمواضعيك الرائعة :hey: 
ربنا يخليكي لينا يا احن واطيب قلب  :f: 
بحبكم يا بنااااات :f:

----------


## boukybouky

> *
> بوكي بوكي : أسئلة في الصميم*


منور يا سامح 
و كان نفسي تكون ن ضيوفي بس تتعوض ان شاء الله 




> ريهام
> أسئلة مميزة ولها عمق يمتع القارئ ويشغل تفكيره جدا.
> تسلم افكارك الجميلة... اللهم لا حسد (أهوه علشان ماتزعليش الله أكبر وخمسة وخميسة كمان).
> تفاعلاتنا الجميلة في المنتدى زمان متتنساش ووحشاني أنا كمان... للأسف استمرار الحال من المحال... انما تأكدي انكم (شلة الانس ) لكم مكانة في قلبي ومش حتتزحزوا منها ولو بالزق (لازقة يعني ).
> كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا بوكي ورمضان كريم


نونا تسلمي يا قمراية ..ايوة الله يكرمك علشان انا نجمي خفيف  :: 
و ان شاء الله مش تبقى بس زمان تبقى دلوقتي كمان و على طول
ربنا يخلينا لبعض يا نونا و يجمعنا في الخير دايماً
و انت طيبة و بصحة و سلام

فيرعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> بوكي هتفضلي دائما مميزة بافكارك وبمواضعيك الرائعة
> ربنا يخليكي لينا يا احن واطيب قلب 
> بحبكم يا بنااااات


سمسمة الجميلة منورة 
انا مميزة بكم و بصداقتكم يا قمر  :Love: 

يا نهاري يا سمسمة  :Omg:  احن و اطيب  قلب ::$:  ده كتير عليّ اوي يا حبيتبي 
ربنا يخليكي لي و يبارك فيكي يا رب  :Kiss2: 

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،

----------


## Dragon Shadow

مممممممممممممممممممممم   :Helpsmilie2: 

أعطيت للموضوع ده تقييم ممتاز ، وحد تاني غيري برضه قيمّه ممتاز ... 
وده طبيعي ... (لأنه موضوع لابيمس الدين ولا السياسة ولا أى أفكار من أى نوع)

قوووووووووم إيه ...  :Clown: 

واحد تالت حضر (سلام قول من رب رحيم) وأعطى الموضوع تقييم سيئ جداً  ::stpd:: 
المحصلة طلعت أنه جيد جداً ...  ::p: 
بس في حاجة عايز اعرفها ؟
الموضوع ده سيئ جداً ليه ؟
بيضر مين بالظبط ؟
موضوع تعارف ولمه وتصالح وخير !!!!
مين بقى إللي الموضوع ده سبب له الضرر ده عشان يبقى سيئ جداً   ::mm:: 
آللهم أغفر لنا وتب علينا وأرحمنا ..
ربنا يحمينا ويحميكم من شر النفوس ومرضى النفوس ...

أناشد إدارة المنتدى "ياإدارة شيلوا التقييم عن الزائرين ، والأعضاء كفاية أنهم يعرفوا أن الإدارة تستطيع أن تعرف من قام بالتقييم " ...

سبحان الله ...
له في خلقه شئون 
كل سنة وأنت طيبة يا أوشا  :f: ...
حقيق أنا من أسعد الناس إللي سعدوا برجوعك المنتدى ...
وبرضه ماتمشيش  :y:

----------


## الحب النضار

:Heart33: 


> *
> إحم إحم 
> ماتجيبي مايك شغال يا بوكاية
>  بدي أقول كلمتين وأمشي إن شا الله تأجريه حتى وإبقي خلي ام محمد تدفعلك الرسوم الجمركية
> ناس جاية بنصف وناس جاية بثمن انتِ بتبيعي بقلاوة هنا يابوكي؟
> أنا مش بأحب الحلو كثير فجاية بزيرو عودة
> 
> في الواقع يعني لم تسنح لي الفرصة السعيدة إني أحييكِ يابوكاية على الموضوع _موضوعك_الممتع
> لكن الشيء الأكيد واللي انت عارفته وواصلك سواء من خلال بريد الأحاسيس أو حتى عن طريق مايطلبه المستمعون
> ...


*
عندك حق يا جميل
الال كل سنة وانتم طيبيين وا رب دائما متجمعين على خير..
وانت يا زهراء فضي الميل عشان مش عا رفة ابعت لك رسالة
وكل سنة وانتم طيبيين
وحمدلله على سلامتك وسلامت حنون
ورمضانر كريم



*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

اوشا بتعتذر لكم يا جماعة انها مش عارفة تكمل الرد علشان فيه مشكلة في الكمبيوتر

و اول ما تتحل ان شاء الله ستقوم بإستكمال الرد عليكم 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## R17E

:f2: 
بما إن الموضوع ده مشاركاته أصبحت حكرا علي المسنين  :Blink:  من أبناء المنتدي يعني محدش يفهمني غلط  :Baby2: أنا مش قصدي سنانكم واقعه و كده لا سمح الله  :hey:  أنا قصدي إنكم قضيتم اكثر من سنتين في المنتدي و كده  عشان كده أنا خدت تصريح و جيت ...
موضوع جميل و شخصيه أجمل و مشاركون ولا أروع  عموما أشخاص مثلكم لن يعدموا شخصا مثلي كي يحسدهم علي الجمال

عودا حميدا  أوشا :f2:

----------


## osha

> يا لهوتي 
>  هو انا مش جيت
> يا كسوفي هو انا بجد مش رديت
> اوشا
> اقولك سر
> انا من يوم ما قريت مشاركاتك هنا في حاجات  حسيت بيها
> اولها اني مش صدقت انك بتشاركي تاني.. صحيح انا سعيدة بوجودك
> بس هاكون سعيدة اكتر لما الاقيكِ تاني هنا زي الاول واشوف مشاركاتك من تاني ومواضيعك من جديد
> 
> ...



ماشي ياست المحرجة  ::$: 
انا دلوقت اللي محرجة من التأخير في الرد عليك وعلى الناس كلها 
بس تخيلي الوضع عندي جهاز واحد بس اللي شغال من اربعة 
وتخيلي بقى انا وحسام والولاد بنتقاتل على الجهاز المسكين دا
انا عارفة انك سامحتيني مسبقا بس ليا هدف في اني اعيد الطلب تاني  ::-s:

----------


## osha

> مممممممممممممممممممممم  
> 
> أعطيت للموضوع ده تقييم ممتاز ، وحد تاني غيري برضه قيمّه ممتاز ... 
> وده طبيعي ... (لأنه موضوع لابيمس الدين ولا السياسة ولا أى أفكار من أى نوع)
> 
> قوووووووووم إيه ... 
> 
> واحد تالت حضر (سلام قول من رب رحيم) وأعطى الموضوع تقييم سيئ جداً 
> المحصلة طلعت أنه جيد جداً ... 
> ...


طيب يمكن ياابراهيم كون الموضوع تعارف وود ومحبة في الله ممكن يكون فعلا يضايق البعض  ::sh:: 
لان سياسة فرق تسد تقوم اساسا على ان معرفة الناس ببعضها وودها لبعض شئ محظور 
عامة دع الخلق للخالق وانتظرني على صفحات قاعة المناقشات قريبا جدا ان شاء الله

----------


## osha

> *
> عندك حق يا جميل
> الال كل سنة وانتم طيبيين وا رب دائما متجمعين على خير..
> وانت يا زهراء فضي الميل عشان مش عا رفة ابعت لك رسالة
> وكل سنة وانتم طيبيين
> وحمدلله على سلامتك وسلامت حنون
> ورمضانر كريم
> 
> 
> ...


منورة الموضوع ياننوس وكل سنة وانت طيبة 
ومنورة النصف الاخر من الكرة الارضية 
وربنا يجمعنا جميعا في الخير

----------


## osha

> بما إن الموضوع ده مشاركاته أصبحت حكرا علي المسنين  من أبناء المنتدي يعني محدش يفهمني غلط أنا مش قصدي سنانكم واقعه و كده لا سمح الله  أنا قصدي إنكم قضيتم اكثر من سنتين في المنتدي و كده  عشان كده أنا خدت تصريح و جيت ...
> موضوع جميل و شخصيه أجمل و مشاركون ولا أروع  عموما أشخاص مثلكم لن يعدموا شخصا مثلي كي يحسدهم علي الجمال
> 
> عودا حميدا  أوشا


ولما كانت الليلة الخامسة والعشرين من الشهر الثاني عشر من السنة الرابعة بعد الالفين من ميلاد السيد المسيح كنت قد قررت الاشتراك بهذا المنتدى ولهذا اعتبر من المسنين فيه والمسن يعني انه قد جمع عددا من السنين يؤهله لحمل لقب مسن 
وعين الحسود فيها عود وكمنجة 

زيارة مباركة يامحمد  :f2:

----------

